# Calling all Pot caller makers of pot calling



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 27, 2015)

I i got one of my boxes today and in it was some pot call blanks, over the last few days i have been going through the sites listed here on the forum, but for the life of me i cant find any of the slate blanks for the top of the pot calls. if one of y'all could help it was be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

brookside is where I get mine. www.brooksidegamecalls.com

One thing I've noticed is that a lot of people complain about the turn around time with Brookside. I had one order take a few weeks, but it was a small order. Seems if you order 100 or more at a time, it ships pretty quick. My last order was placed at 8pm one evening and shipped the next day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you @JR Custom Calls, im not in any huge hurry, i need to get together spec sheets for the drilling of holes and what not. there is tons of stuff i want to make so im still in info overload and in awe that im starting to get back into woodworking that i should have never left in the first place. :P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry if in the wrong location, LOL still trying to learn where everything is, there is so many categories


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

No problem...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have ordered from Brookside and a man named Chad that goes by stumpy on the various forums. Chad doesn't have a website, but can be contacted by email at [email protected]. I was happy with the service I received from both. Stumpy's prices are hard to beat, especially if you are ordering any glass. Other than that there is a place named grassy creek, and Shipley's custom sawing. I have not ordered from either of them. Those four are the only ones I have found so far. One other thing to remember is that if you feel like you will continue with call making it pays to order several items at a time, as you will save a lot on shipping. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Sep 29, 2015)

Stumpy is the only one I deal with anymore. Great guy and ships very quick, with competitive prices


----------

